
You Need to Rethink That “Jump Server.” - kpcyrd
https://donjones.com/2016/12/15/you-need-to-rethink-that-jump-server/
======
Zekio
\- "Things like user on boarding should be done in person or over the phone,
not in electronic communications."

This sentence really bugs me...

